# Jump Bag



## Giant81 (Dec 29, 2014)

I'm just starting my EMT training.  I'm starting the EMT-B course to become certified and volunteer for the rescue squad in my hometown.  I do not expect to ever get paid for any of this other than the training paid for.  It's a small town, single rig, 150-200 calls a year.

Currently I'm on the RS as a driver and noticing that many of the EMTs on the RS have jump bags.  Now that I'm taking the EMT class, I'm going to set my own up.  I can fill it with supplies from the RS, so I don't need a pre-populated bag.  While looking on Amazon I'm finding a wide range of prices from $30-$300.

Since this is not going to be for daily use, and it's my first bag, I'm not 100% sure what I want (backpack vs shoulder bag, O2 vs no O2, etc..).  I figure I'll pickup something in the $40-$60 range, populate it with a basic set of items, and add to it as I go through the class, then in a couple years if I find I hate it or I go through AEMT and decide to move to a better bag, I'll have a better idea of what I want in a bag, and can splurge a bit then.

I was wondering if anyone here has had any experience with the Rothco, Dixie, Lightening X, or Kemp bags?  I suspect as a beginner weekend warrior bag any of the following should work well?

Here are a few I'm looking at.  (sorry can't paste links, but they are all on Amazon)

Kemp-Large-Professional-Trauma-ROYAL

Lightning-Large-Responder-Trauma-Dividers

Rothco-EMT-Bag-in-Red

Any thoughts for or against any of them?  

thanks!


----------



## CodeBru1984 (Dec 29, 2014)

I'm not familiar with the quality of any of the bags that you've mentioned above, however I am familiar with some of the medical bags sold through Galls.

I've personally had this bag for over 10 years, and it still looks brand new. Big enough to carry the basics and that's it.

http://m.galls.com/dyna-med-maxi-medic-bag-with-waterproof-bottom?PMWTNO=000000000002038


----------



## Giant81 (Dec 30, 2014)

I'll look at that bag.

I'm going to also get with others on the RS to see what they have, and look at the bags we have on the rig, but being a small volunteer unit I don't see them that often. 

Thanks.


----------



## Giant81 (Jan 6, 2015)

So I was talking with our office manager about how I was starting EMT training in Jan and that if all goes well by June or so I should have my EMT-B cert.  I knew she'd be excited, we have an emergency team at work that consists of anyone that would like to volunteer that has fire/ems/first-aid etc training and we meet a couple times a year to go over things like evacuation plans, tornado planning, how do we locate a CPR trained employee if we need them, making sure we have a properly stocked first-aid kit, etc...

She asked that I go through our current first-aid kits and draw up a wish-list for a more advanced kit that we can keep on hand.  She knew of a couple of employees that had done some time in the hospital recently for diabetic related issues and was concerned about what if something happened while they were at work.  

Our office consists of about 130 people, pretty even mix of Male to Female, 20's to 40's with a few older and younger, office setting so mostly sedentary computer geek day jobs.  

Our current kits have all the antacid/ASA/tylenol/Ibuprophen, some gauze, tape, tweezers, bandaids, ice pack.  An AED is in the building, located on the 1st floor (about 2.5min by elevator to grab it and get back to the patient)

We were thinking the most likely things to worry about would be diabetic complications, cardiac arrest, and someone suggested possible OB (we seem to always have one or two expectant mothers around).  

So I'm thinking get a small EMT bag, and add the following:
gloves
stethoscope
BP cuff
pen light
scissors
glucometer
some oral glucose
OB kit
notepad/pen
maybe a sam splint / finger splints
NPA/OPA
CPR mask
thermometer
finger O2 sat thing
She also asked about maybe an epi-pen but I think you need an Rx to get one.  

The bag would be centrally located in a pin code locked storage room, those that have the appropriate level of training would be able to access it.  that's why I'm trying to keep it to mostly just EMT basic stuff since most people are not going to be doing BP or airway.  Then keep some gloves and another CPR mask by the normal first-aid kit.  

I figure it will be march - april before I finalize on anything since I haven't even started the class yet, I suspect much of this may change as I actually learn what I'm doing with it and become familiar with local protocols and what a Basic can/cannot do.  

Thoughs?  good start? bad start? good idea? dumb idea?  anything I'm missing?  

Thanks!


----------



## drl (Jan 6, 2015)

I would keep it simple, focus on the immediate ABC stuff you can do before 911's arrival. Scratch the pulse ox, perhaps add a BVM instead of a CPR face mask.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Jan 6, 2015)

I'd keep the mask. Easier to get a good seal. A regular first aid kid is PLENTY.


----------



## Tigger (Jan 7, 2015)

Do they have bags for their vehicles or for ambulance use? Seems redundant to bring your own bag on the ambulance.

If you're doing it for yourself, go buy a soft side tackle box or something like that. Put a star of life sticker on it if it floats your boat.


----------



## Giant81 (Jan 8, 2015)

sorry a bit of background.  I work in an office for a software company as a Network Engineer.  The company and my day job have nothing to do with emergency services.

I'll be taking the EMT-B class shortly so that I can volunteer for my local community rescue squad.  After hearing that, our office manager wanted me to setup a small bag that would include things I could use in an emergency before an ambulance could arrive.  Howerver, I have not started the class yet, and wasn't sure where to start.  

I think I like where drl is going.  ABC stuff that I might need before the EMT's get there.  The concern though was in trying to anticipate the most likely problems.  Since we have a number of diabetics, her concern was mostly diabetic related complications, along with cardiac arrest since we sit around in sedentary jobs all day.  

Hope that helps.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Jan 8, 2015)

A CPR pocket mask and an AED are all you'll need for any cardiac emergency. Maybe keep a bottle of 81mg ASA around. Don't give it unless the dispatcher tells you to as part of the prearrival instructions.

If you have frequently hypoglycemic diabetics, jelly beans are a lot more palatable than that awful Insta-glucose. If they're conscious and can swallow, give em something sweet. If they're out, call 911. 

Other than that, band-aids and the standard first aid kit are all you need. Seriously.

Don't be a Ricky rescue. The best thing you can do in the case of an emergency at work is call the ambulance or do CPR if it's indicated. Tens of thousands of office workers survive every day on the job without a whacker bag on standby in the supply closet.


----------

